# Plywood walls..



## That New Guy (Oct 22, 2008)

In the house we are buying, a majourity of the walls are covered in a type of plywood or particle board.  I am not sure what type it is, but it has a clear coat on it already (to keep the moisture off of it, I suppose).  I want to paint the walls so they do not look so unfinished, but want it to look smooth.  I was wondering if there are any primers or sealers that might work, and make it so it does NOT look like plywood underneath.  The house is about 4,000sf with some rooms being 2 stories, so we probably would not want to have to spend the time sanding everything.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.  
Thank you.


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 22, 2008)

Is this all in a basement? I would look into putting 1/4" drywall over it as, I think whatever you paint on it, will blead through, and will always look like plywood. The only paint that might work would be a texture paint but can give any promises. Hope this helps, how did you post your pictures?

Joe~~


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 23, 2008)

Time to look into hanging some drywall. 
You will never get a smooth finish on those panels.


----------



## That New Guy (Oct 23, 2008)

1- It is not a basement.  The house is 2 floors and an attic, with the bottom being drywalled already, and the others all done this way.
2- The photos are put up by "attaching file", then browsing your computer and putting them in.


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for the input I know now how to upload the pictures. I would install 1/4" drywall over it all.


----------



## chauncey12 (Nov 4, 2008)

this stuff can be painted. I have done it before, but you do have to use a prime coat and be prepared to do a few coats. it actually looks ok when you do it right


----------



## GabeT (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, that is alot of osb!


----------



## SPISurfer (Nov 20, 2008)

New Guy,
Paint with Killz and then use the paint of your choice.  Here are some pictures of our ceiling which was plywood with polyurethane coat (clear coat).  We did this in another house too.  In the first house we used oil based Killz because we worried about the bleeding through factor.   We used the latext Killz on the project in the pictures.  It been up for 8 years without any problems.


----------



## TaskBoy (Nov 20, 2008)

All that OSB is kinda neo-retro chic out here in Calif. LOL! (I'm serious)


----------

